# Costal Chondritis



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Does anyone know the relationship between costal condritis and FM. I have both and right now all my rib bones, collar bone and sternum is sore. Doing the same as with FM applying heat. Any info or suggestions would help!!!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Tania, I think that is what I, and many with fibro have. (I eluded to this somewhat in my sinus progression post.) It seems to wax and wane, much like fibro and arthritis. Rhuematoid like illnesses seem to do that. Perhaps there is some inner virus involved that is triggered by certain infections, physical strains on the body, or when the immune system is down. It seems to settle in the soft-tissue areas or muscles near the bones. I think it is still bit of a mystery, as these illnesses seem to be.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Tania and Moldie, I do not know what you mean by Costal Chondrotis (splg?) What exactly is it?Thanks!Karen


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Feisty,It is an aching and soreness that is right next to bones or feels like the bones are sore. It hits me in the ribcage, the sternum ( the bone down the center of your chest) and collarbone. Sometimes it feels like my spine is hurting too. I believe "costo" is the inflamation of the soft tissue next to bones. Anyone else with some info or websites?


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Tania,Thanks! Well, then I have it, too. I guess noone (Doctor's) has ever told me that before. But, man oh man, there isn't a muscle on this body of mine that is not sore. And the deep tissue-----whooeee-----when I treat myself to a therapeutic massage, she really works at getting to those "inner" muscles and they are so sore. But, when she gets done, I do feel somewhat better for a little while. If only my health insurance would pay for therapeutic massage. I could save them soooooo much money. I just don't understand-----the insurance is willing to "shell" out hundreds and thousands for tests and office visits and drugs, and none of them help much; but they won't pay for something so healthy and good for the body. Go figure!! Sometimes I think I should try to find a Doctor who specializes in Fibro, and other times I think-----does it really matter? I'm hurting no matter who I go to and I refuse to take any more drugs---they just don't do anything for me. The only thing I will take is Skelaxin (a mild muscle relaxant, and Advil for pain & inflammation).I've been trying to walk at least every other day and I do a lot of stretching throughout the day and night. If I don't continuously stretch, my muscles really cry out.I've ordered a Nikken magnetic mattress pad and pillow and a pair of magnetic insoles. What have I got to loose??Take care.Karen


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Tania, it appears that many fm sufferers also have the costalcondritis. I usually have it through my chest and around my back when the fm is bad. I even find that it is difficult to breathe at times. I talked to my rheumatologist about it and she suggested either injections of xylocaine(spelling?) into the chest area (which I'm not keen on). I think it numbs the pain,but for how long depends on the individual. She also recommended celebrex (anti-inflammatory) there's another anti-inflammatory that is sulpha based, but I can't remember the name now. I have chosen not to go either route at this time. I find a good massage and warm baths seem to get me through it right now. I also find that if I do a lot of repetitive work like raking and lifting the chest area can get very sore. Another thing if you are top heavy make sure you wear a good bra with lots of support.


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

I see many of you get theraputic massage. My niece is a massage therapist---think it's time to give her a call. Was always afraid of hurting more, but I see how it can benefit in the long run. Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## rifrika23 (Nov 19, 2021)

We have to create a new thread. 
I don't get it. It's now 2021 and there are no entries? How come?
The new thread: FM is the disease that is linked to IBS, Interstitial Cystitis and Costal condritis.
It'a a huge problem that could be eased by Forum.
Let's talk!


----------

